# i am based in pakistan and want to sell my work internationally



## sumrpakistan (Feb 28, 2010)

friends i am based in Pakistan and want to sell my work directly to the customers based in any country i have complete grip on logistics and deliveries just want to know how to get buyers .

as per my idea i need to start my website and sell the work as normally everybody does or i would like if someone in America can be trustworthy whom i can send my work and he can sell and pay me back

what do you say


----------



## pmayer (Jan 3, 2010)

I would suggest getting started on Etsy. Offer some attractive prices to get some good momentum, earn trust, and develop a customer base, then move your prices to an appropriate level.

Other than that, I am sure there are distributors who buy internationally and sell into a retail market, but I don't know where to begin on that front. That would help you drive greater volume, but would put significant pricing pressure on you.


----------



## thatwoodworkingguy (May 19, 2010)

Etsy would be good. And even try applying for galleries in the US.


----------

